# Rev. D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones (1899-1981)



## bookslover (Feb 4, 2008)

If you have never heard Lloyd-Jones's voice, here is a good excerpt from one of his sermons from the Book of Acts. Preached probably at Westminster Chapel, London, in the early 1960s:

[video=youtube;BSALwU4rJ8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSALwU4rJ8k[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! I was told by the MLJ Trust that there was no video of the great Doctor. I've got dial-up but I'm going to spend the rest of my evening downloading this! 

THANKS!!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm...looks like it may not be video....


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2008)

...dude, I don't think that's Lloyd-Jones....


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2008)

...Weird...I wasn't getting something in Spanish before...but the Doctor is on now.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> ...Weird...I wasn't getting something in Spanish before...but the Doctor is on now.



 It's a video of Martyn-Lloyd Jones preaching in Spanish!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 4, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > ...Weird...I wasn't getting something in Spanish before...but the Doctor is on now.
> ...



Not exactly, but there not much of the Doctor there. Must be some crossed wires somewhere.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I don't know what _you're_ looking at, but the video I posted is of Lloyd-Jones preaching to a montage of photos of him.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 5, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Well, I don't know what _you're_ looking at, but the video I posted is of Lloyd-Jones preaching to a montage of photos of him.



I know, that's why it's so funny!


----------

